# south georgia paradise



## travelers1999 (Aug 14, 2001)

we have found the best kept secret in the RV world, extreme south Georgia, 35 miles north of Tallahassee, Fl. Sugar MIll Plantation RV Park, this is the south Georgia spot for us snow birds, warm in winter, OK in the summer too, gets the gulf breezes. Cost is a Low LOw $135 per month, covers all but electricity. Come down and join us.

Paul and Linda Boyle (Michigan)


----------

